
Dogma is underrated - sbrady12345
http://sbrady.github.io/tech/programming/professionalism/2017/04/02/Dogma-is-Underrated.html
======
forgottenacc57
Or you could worship none of that and instead do: [http://programming-
motherfucker.com](http://programming-motherfucker.com)

